# Το ΙΝΣ κάνει (μεγάλες!) εκπτώσεις στα βιβλία του (ισχύει μέχρι 31/08/2012)



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2012)

Τα βιβλία της κατηγορίας "*Διδασκαλία της νέας ελληνικής ως δεύτερης/ξένης γλώσσας*" προσφέρονται σε όλα ανεξαιρέτως τα μέλη της εκπαιδευτικής κοινότητας (καθηγητές, δασκάλους, σπουδαστές της ελληνικής, φοιτητές, μαθητές) σε πολύ μειωμένες τιμές.



ΤΙΤΛΟΣ/TITLE|ΣΥΓΓΡΑΦΕΑΣ/AUTHOR|ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ / OFFERED PRICE (€)|ΑΡΧΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ / ORIGINAL PRICE (€)
Τα νέα ελληνικά για ξένους|Διδακτικό προσωπικό του Σχολείου Νέας Ελληνικής του Α.Π.Θ.|13|26,63
Τα νέα ελληνικά για ξένους. Βιβλίο ασκήσεων|Διδακτικό προσωπικό του Σχολείου Νέας Ελληνικής του Α.Π.Θ.|13|26,63
Τα ελληνικά για ξενόγλωσσα παιδιά 8-12 χρόνων|Ά. Χατζηπαναγιωτίδη|8|15,98
Τα ελληνικά ως δεύτερη γλώσσα, Β' κύκλος. Βιβλίο του μαθητή|Φ. Τζεκάκη & Ά. Χατζηπαναγιωτίδη|8|18,98
Τα ελληνικά ως δεύτερη γλώσσα, Β' κύκλος. Βιβλίο του δασκάλου|Δ. Τάνης|5|10,65
Τα ελληνικά για προχωρημένους, Γ΄ κύκλος|Ε. Παναγοπούλου & Ά. Χατζηπαναγιωτίδη|11|23,43
Tα ελληνικά είναι ένα… παιχνίδι. Βιβλίο μαθητή|Φ. Βαλσαμάκη κ.ά.|11|23,43
Tα ελληνικά είναι ένα… παιχνίδι. Βιβλίο δασκάλου|Φ. Βαλσαμάκη κ.ά.|9|19,17
Ορίστε! Ελληνικά για αρχάριους|Φ. Βαλσαμάκη & Δ. Μανάβη|15|31,95
Ομήρου Οδύσσεια. Συντομευμένη απόδοση για ξενόγλωσσους|Ρ. Καμαριανού-Βασιλείου|13|26,63
Όταν οι Έλληνες γιορτάζουν...|Ν. Κοκκαλίδου-Ναχμία|5|10,65
Μικρή Νεοελληνική Γραμματική. Μεταφράσεις (σε 14 γλώσσες)|Μ.Τριανταφυλλίδης|8|15,98
Πληροφορίες για τα βιβλία (ο ιστότοπος έχει τις τιμές *χωρίς* έκπτωση & ΦΠΑ, αλλά μην μασάτε):
http://ins.web.auth.gr/ekdoseis/ekpaideusi/elinikiosbglosa.html (στα ελληνικά)
http://ins.web.auth.gr/en/ekdoseis/ekpaideusi/elinikiosbglosa.html (στα αγγλικά)

*ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗΣ*
Στέλνοντας τα στοιχεία σας (ονοματεπώνυμο και τηλέφωνο) στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση [email protected] ή τηλεφωνώντας στο 2310.997108, θα παραλάβετε τις επόμενες ημέρες τα βιβλία που επιθυμείτε, ύστερα από συνεννόηση, καταβάλλοντας το σχετικό αντίτιμο.

Με έκπτωση 30% μπορείτε να παραγγείλετε / να προμηθευτείτε και οποιαδήποτε άλλη από τις εκδόσεις τού ΙΝΣ, για τις οποίες μπορείτε να ενημερωθείτε από την ιστοσελίδα http://ins.web.auth.gr.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2012)

Νέες εκπτώσεις (ισχύουν μέχρι 31/12/2012) εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12002-%CE%92%CE%B9%CE%B2%CE%BB%CE%AF%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-%CE%99%CE%9D%CE%A3-%CF%83%CE%B5-%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%AD%CF%82-%CF%80%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%83%CF%86%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%AC%CF%82


----------

